# Can you seperate colors in CorelDraw



## Tigerguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey all,
I am new at all of this so if this is a silly question please excuse it. 
My question is can you seperate colors in CorelDraw and how do you do it?
I do have Photoshop (version 7.0) and I think I can do it in that. I just wondered how and if you could seperate colors in CW or since I have Photoshop should I just do the color seperation in that?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Absolutely. Of course, it doesn't work with bitmaps, photoshop is better suited for that.

Just make sure your design is done in pantone colors. Then when you go to print, click the seperations tab and select 'Print Seperations', check or uncheck the boxes to print the colors you need.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Phillip is dead on yet you can separate bitmaps in DRAW yet you have to do it manually and is a little tough. Not something that can easily be taught over a couple of emails. You can also manually separate a vector file in DRAW utilizing your own custom crop marks.

Usually how I do it for better control over all the elements when using traps, chokes and gutters. For the most part the in prog separations engine works great. Just make sure you use PMS spot colors or the file will separate as CMYK.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I copy the full color design and paste it on as many layers as the design has colors. Then I work on each color layer separately. As Richard said, doing the separations manually allows you to apply whatever traps, negative traps, knockouts, etc. that you like. The extra time it takes to manually separate colors will be made up later when the job runs smoother on press.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> The extra time it takes to manually separate colors will be made up later when the job runs smoother on press.


Exactly. Ohhhhhh so true


----------



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if this an option for you using corelDRAW 7, but with version X3 (13) I find it's very easy to edit a separate bitmap for each colour in photopaint, which is included with the corelDRAW bundle.

Just select the bitmap and click edit bitmap. In photopaint, it's very easy to apply a colour mask, cut that selection as a new object and delete whatever was left behind, and then applying a mask enlarge or reduce to trap or choke the layer.

Maybe this is possible in corelDRAW itself, but I'm not very experienced with it and had much more trouble trying there.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi, I am just starting to look into a graphics software. I do not want to spend over $100 at first. I see Coreldraw 9 or I think 12 of under $50 on e-Bay. Are these decent programs for silkscreening artwork? Do they usually come with some graphic to use? I do need color seperators to. I saw some of your guy recommend Coreldraw X3 but a bit expensive right now for me. Has anyone used the older versions of Coreldraw (i.e. 9 or 12 ) and how does it work for you?

Thanks
Jeff - Koala Tees


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I wouldn't go lower then V12. Even that has a lot of bugs yet will work for you. As far as separating and such you will need to learn how to do it yet V12 does have the seps option using pms colors. Not sure if the older versions will come with all the disks yet they originally come with lots of fonts and clipart.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input Richard. I am going to seek out V12 and give it a try. I basically will only start with 2 or 3 color jobs and see where it leads. 

Jeff


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

when your set up let us know. Well walk you through a simple spot color separation


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok I got the Coreldraw 12 and it is installed. I am playing around with it and learning. Richard I sent you an email asking if a good third party dvd or book is out there for coreldraw 12. Can you seperate clip art? Do I need the expensive RIP software to make half tones? If I make a shaded color (say red) I think I need half tones to make a screen correct? And I need RIP? I am new at graphic arts and this is confusing to me a lot.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a simple question (i think) for probably most of you Coreldraw users . I want to make a while underbase film positive of a Text or maybet an Object. (example BEER ME). How do I do this in Coreldraw 12? I want to print yellow on black tee, and want to try to make the white underbase just slightly smaller than the final text font size. But keeping the registration the same on the film. It has to be centered within one another. I am having trouble figuring this out.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Jeff

For something simple like this I create my own custom crop marks, and import into my file. I add them in all 4 corners, group and save the file.

Keith you did get my reply on the email questions?

Separations
Copy the group to another page for each color being printed.
For the white I will add a 1pt white outline (acts as a choke)
For the top color I will add a 1pt black outline (acts as a trap/spread)

Essentially this would be your separation. 

Visual and links to other sep posts
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t17900-post110597.html#post110597

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t18436-post113046.html#post113046

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t18436-post113046.html#post113046

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t17900-post110597.html#post110597

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t17900-post110597.html#post110597

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t16121-post101172.html#post101172


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Richard the attachment of the BEER ME is what I am trying to do. Make a choke in white and the top color in yellow. If I understand, an easy way is to make my own Registration marks, than place them on the original art page. Group and copy to a new page. Then modify to make the choke, buy...How? How do I make the underbase white ink text again. Something with the outline flyout bar?? DOes that make it smaller? I don't get that part. HELP!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

if you add your crop marks and group with the "beer me text. Copy this to second page. 
go back to first page. Select the text fill black add a black 1pt outline. This will make the text slightly larger (adding the trap/spread)
on the second page
fill the text black and add a white outline 1pt (this makes the text slightly smaller/choking)

shoot me a email and I will send you the cdr of my visual so you can see.

The outline dialog in on the toolbox- left side of DRAW


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Richard, thanks, I figured it out as you described (close). I did it by setting the outline to 2.5 on just the one text and left the other alone. I think it is the same or close result. Jeff


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

depending on your setup and the object at hand different values will be needed.

I have some designs I only use hairlines for chokes and traps. Just remember when using outlines that a 1pt outline over an object actually is half over the object and half outside the object.

a 1pt black outline will = .5pt trap/spread
a 1pt black outline will = .1pt trap/spread


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

U. S. Screen has excellent DVD training:
U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - T-Shirt Graphics With CorelDRAW® 11.0/12.0 - DVD

Smart Designs has excellent training documents for CorelDRAW.
Tools for screenprinting, sign making, laser engraving, embroidery, promotional products


Run from Draw 7.0. Minimum is 9.0 for functions in it.

12.0 had many functions worth upgrading to, but it is crazy not to make an upgrade to X3 a priority. There are many new functions specifically for screen printers. 

Ask the Smart Designs folks. They have excellent training materials.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

I have another question on coreldraw 12. I have a two color design - ok basic stuff. One color (outline of text) is orange and the inside is navy. Plus I have a distress overlay (free from screenprinters.net) . To print out the seperations, how do I get it all black? Do I have to go back to the draw screen and change all the colors or make a new file for each screen in black (choking where needed) ( i do not how to do layers yet -either) ? Or is there some other way in the print mode?


----------



## blackout (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi am using C.Draw x3 it realy very good you can do a lot of trick do your color separation just play with it.

better you do your separarion manualy and put crop mark urself. it will give u more control


----------

